# UKW oder Handy.



## petipet (21. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

Frage: Ersetzt Handy UKW-Sprechfunk? Ich bin ein Greenhorn, sorry.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Frerk (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Klare Antwort "nein"! Wer sich ernsthaft auf dem Meer bewegt und nicht nur mal im Sommer in Landnähe, kommt um den UKW-Aufwand (Lehrgang mit Prüfung, relativ teures Gerät und Anmeldung einer Seefunkstelle...) nicht drum herum. Oder hast Du von dem vorbeifahrenden Fischkutter oder Frachter im Seenotfall die Telefonnummer gerade zur Hand? Deine Schwiegermutter, deren Nummer vielleicht eingespeichert ist, wird Dir nicht helfen können. Zudem wird das Handy-Signal weit ab von Land leicht mal unstabil - Simrishamnfahrer wissen, wovon ich rede.

Zudem eröffnet UKW auch neben der Sicherheit kostenlose Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten mit Angelkollegen auf dem Wasser; gerade im Ausland ist das Handy ein Konto-Killer.

Fazit: Ich würde sogar eher auf ein Echolot verzichten als auf meine Funke.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo Petipet

Lustig das du gerade jetzt dieses Thema eröffnest,denn ich habe gerade dieses Wochenende meinen Seefunkschein(SRC) gemacht!!!
Deshalb ein klares NEIN zu deiner Frage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn du dich mit der Thematik etwa näher befasst,wirst du feststellen,das das gesamte Rettungssystem an unseren Küsten auf UKW basiert,von dem Reichweiten Problem mal ganz abgesehen das du bei Handys hast!!!
Mit UKW kannst du jedes Schiff in Sichtweite herbeiholen,ohne gleich über Handy die DGzRS verrückt zu machen!!!
Außerdem kannst du mit den modernen Geräten mit einem einzigen Knopfdruck eine Notmeldung inclusive Positionsmeldung raushaun,was ich mir mit einem nassen Handy auf einem Sinkenden Boot zumindest schwierig vorstelle,von der korrekten Positionsangabe mal abgesehen!!!!!
Hat aber auch nachteile das ganze,der Kurs incl. Prfg.Gebühr kostet etwa 350,-
und es findet sämtlicher Funkverkehr für die Prfg. in English statt!!!
In der Realität wird natürlich Deutsch gefunkt!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Ja das wird wohl auch der nächste Schein sein, den ich mache. Handy ist zwar gut und schön, aber wie Frerk schon schrieb, gerade im Ausland ein Kontokiller.
So eine Funke wollte ich mir aber vorab schon mal zulegen. Wodrauf muß ich denn da achten (außer das ich das Gerät nicht betreiben darf)   Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich ??


----------



## maxum (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo!!

Sowas in der Art würde mich auch ninteressieren nämlich wenn ich mir ne Funke kaufe die aber wenn ich auf der Ostsee bin nur zum hören benutze
da ich keinen Schein nochnicht habe werde ich bestraft wenn ich es im Notfall benütze?
Anderseits kann ich ja auch mal zur Hilfe eilen und da wird doch wohl keiner nachfragen ob ich nen Schein in der Tasche habe.
Welche Frequenzen braucht das Gerät weil ich habe noch ein paar UKW funken aber die sind auf andere Kanäle gequarzt lassen sich da aber umquarzen.
Danke für eure Antworten.

gruß  #h Svente #h  aus B.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo Klaus
Du darfst dir kein altes Gerät ohne DSC-Controller andrehen lassen!!!
Es findet nämlich gerade ein Umbruch im UKW-Bereich statt,und es sind viele gebrauchte Geräte auf dem Markt,die veraltet sind und nicht mehr angemeldet werden können!!!
Es gilt aber Besitzstandswahrung!!!
Ein Gebrauchtgerät lohnt meines Erachtens auch nicht,da es anständige Neugeräte schon ab 180,-zu kaufen gibt!!!

Und du darfst auch ohne Schein ein Gerät an Bord haben,du darfst es nur nicht einschalten!!!
Aber im Notfall fragt keine Mensch nach einem Funkschein!!!!

Als Klaus fang schon mal an English zu pauken,oder weißt du aus dem stehgreif was "traffic separation scheme" oder "tidal prediction" heißt????????????
Klaus grüße deinen Anhang!!!

                                           Der SKIPPER


----------



## Lachsy (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				maxum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Sowas in der Art würde mich auch ninteressieren nämlich wenn ich mir ne Funke kaufe die aber wenn ich auf der Ostsee bin nur zum hören benutze
> da ich keinen Schein nochnicht habe werde ich bestraft wenn ich es im Notfall benütze?
> ...



lese mal hier nach http://www.dk-forenserver.de/boote/showthread.php?t=5968&highlight=funk

mfg Lachsy


----------



## maxum (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Danke Lachsy!!

                                    Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## Lachsy (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das wird wohl auch der nächste Schein sein, den ich mache. Handy ist zwar gut und schön, aber wie Frerk schon schrieb, gerade im Ausland ein Kontokiller.
> So eine Funke wollte ich mir aber vorab schon mal zulegen. Wodrauf muß ich denn da achten (außer das ich das Gerät nicht betreiben darf)   Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich ??



klaus , viel spaß beim englisch lernen. Winni hat beide scheine gemacht den UBI und SRC. ich habe mitbekommen wie er gebüffelt hat, da er ja nie englisch hatte. Die ganzen Texte hat er sich von seinem Schwager auf dem Rechner quasseln lassen , um ein gehör für die aussprache zu bekommen.
Funkgerät liegt auch schon zum einbau bereit, ein Navman 7100






mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Käptn Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Als Klaus fang schon mal an English zu pauken,oder weißt du aus dem stehgreif was "traffic separation scheme" oder "tidal prediction" heißt????????????
> Der SKIPPER



Hallo Clarissa und Jan , danke erst einmal für Eure Ausführungen - Da muß ich mich ja warm anziehen |uhoh:  - aber watt mut dat mutt !


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Winni hat beide scheine gemacht den UBI und SRC.
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Welchen Schein benötige ich denn für die Ostsee ??? #c


----------



## Lachsy (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

der SRC brauchste 
der UBI ist Binnenfunk

mfg Lachsy


----------



## THD (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo, liebäugele auch schon eine Zeit mit der Anschaffung eines UKW Gerätes, da mir
ein Handy allein nicht sicher genug ist, bin aber hauptsächlich in Südschweden unterwegs.
Da ich (fast) Laie bin, beschreibt doch bitte mal auf was man beim Kauf achten soll.
Hab aber natürlich noch einige Fragen:
1. Hab vor ca. 20 Jahren mal bei der Feuerwehr ein allg. Sprechfunkzeugnis gemacht - könnte dies als das jetzt notwentige Sprechfunkzeugnis anerkannt werden ?
2. Was kostet die Frequenzzuteilung ?
3. Hab gerade mal in Katalogen geblättert, dort findet man 5 Watt (Handfunkgeräte) und 25 Watt (Festeinbau) - was haben die bei Durschnittswetter für realistische Reichweiten ?
4. Handgeräte haben weniger Leistung, macht der Einsatz trotzdem Sinn ?
5. Und jetzt der Hammer: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen CB und UKW außer dem Frequenzbereich? Kann man im Notfall über CB-Funk Seenotstellen erreichen ?
Die Reichweiten sind wohl fast identisch.

Vielen Dank THD


----------



## Lachsy (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Und jetzt der Hammer: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen CB und UKW außer dem Frequenzbereich? Kann man im Notfall über CB-Funk Seenotstellen erreichen ?
> Die Reichweiten sind wohl fast identisch.
> 
> Vielen Dank THD



CB funk ist jedermannsfunk, reichweite eine CB-funkgerätes wird nie ohne nachhilfe die eines UKW gerätes erzielen. Mal aus der Praxis eines Amateurfunkers . CB funkgerät reichweite wenn es optimal geht ca 4 km . UKW gerät im Amateureinsatz bis zu 50 km. Mit CB funkgerät kannste dich mal mit einem anderen Boot unterhalten wenn er auch ein gerät an board hat. Aber darüber Notrufe abzusenden bringt es glaube ich nicht.

@langelandklaus
schön mal was zum üben 
http://www.heidbrink-segeln.de/SRC_Fragen_Internet.pdf
http://www.heidbrink-segeln.de/Englisch_Texte_Internet.pdf

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Danke Clarissa, mehr Fragen sind das nicht ??  
Werde ich mir morgen auf der Arbeit mal ausdrucken !


----------



## Lachsy (21. November 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

klaus ich werde mal nachsehn, winni hat die Prüfungsbögen noch hier.

Als Winni in der Prüfung zur Praxis war, meinte der Prüfer an ihren Englisch müssen sie noch üben. Stellen sie sich vor sie Charter auf den malediven ein boot und müssen sich über Funk auf Englisch unterhalten.

Winni konterte mit den Worten : ich Charter kein boot auf den malediven ich fahre zur Ostsee Angeln. Alles lachte

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sailfish777 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

@ lachsy


			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> klaus , viel spaß beim englisch lernen. Winni hat beide scheine gemacht den UBI und SRC. ich habe mitbekommen wie er gebüffelt hat, da er ja nie englisch hatte. Die ganzen Texte hat er sich von seinem Schwager auf dem Rechner quasseln lassen , um ein gehör für die aussprache zu bekommen.
> Funkgerät liegt auch schon zum einbau bereit, ein Navman 7100
> 
> 
> ...


Habe auch vor mir ne Funke zu gönnen, BZ1 ist auch schon seit ca. 2-3 Jahren vorhanden. Das Navman 7100 hat auch mein Interesse geweckt. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja mitlerweile praktische Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht? Mich würde schon sehr interesieren ob eure Erwartungen erfüllt worden sind? Welche Antenne verwendet Ihr (soll ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig sein). Sind in dem DSC schon verschiedene Kategorien von Notrufen abrufbar? Na Ihr wisst schon "sinking, abondoning the ship...oder wie die noch gleich alle so heißen? Wie lange hat das mit der Frequenzzuteilung gedauert....
MfG


----------



## petipet (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

@Danke an alle Boardies,

jetzt weiß son Laie wie ich mehr. Und ich bring das in Angriff:  Boot, SBF-SEE, Rettungsmittel, Funk (?) seit mir nicht böse, bei einem Sportboot WA oder CC unter 21 Fuß, lohnt da UKW-Funk? Und lohnt sich der hohe Aufwand?  (Anschaffung und Lehrgang) Sind da nicht zwei volle Akkus (Handy) angebrachter? Ich will hiehr nicht klug*******n... ganz klar bin ich eine Landratte. Bin über jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß... Peter|wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> @Danke an alle Boardies,
> 
> jetzt weiß son Laie wie ich mehr. Und ich bring das in Angriff:  Boot, SBF-SEE, Rettungsmittel, Funk (?) seit mir nicht böse, bei einem Sportboot WA oder CC unter 21 Fuß, lohnt da UKW-Funk? Und lohnt sich der hohe Aufwand?  (Anschaffung und Lehrgang) Sind da nicht zwei volle Akkus (Handy) angebrachter? Ich will hiehr nicht klug*******n... ganz klar bin ich eine Landratte. Bin über jeden Tip dankbar.
> 
> Gruß... Peter|wavey:



Hallo Peter,

aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen muß ich Dir zur Funke raten. Ich habe mich auch dazu durchgerungen, den Schein zu machen und mir so eine Quetsche zuzulegen. 
Wenn ich höre, wie weit die die Jung´s teilweise vor Simris rausfahren, da kann es schon mal sein, dass Du mit Deinem Handy keinen Empfang mehr hast. Wenn Du dann in Not kommen solltest, dann bekommst Du ohne Funke wahrscheinlich noch größere Probleme.


----------



## petipet (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo Klaus,

werde es auch machen. Hatte mir mal vor Langeland/Ostküste/Fredmoose/Bukkemoose auf Breite von Humble, derart in die Hand gesäbelt, dass ich ohne fremde Hilfe nicht mehr an Land gekommen wäre. Operiert wurde ich auf Fynen/Svendborg. Geschätzt wurde mein Blutverlust auf anderthalb Liter. Damals (82 oder 83achtzig) gabs keine Handys. Ich habe mein Leben den zu verdanken, die mein Seenotrettungsignal: Arme seitlich am Körper heben und senken, verstanden haben. So kam ich davon. Aber du hast recht. UKW sollte sein.

Gruß....Peter#h


----------



## sailfish777 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen muß ich Dir zur Funke raten. Ich habe mich auch dazu durchgerungen, den Schein zu machen und mir so eine Quetsche zuzulegen.
> Wenn ich höre, wie weit die die Jung´s teilweise vor Simris rausfahren, da kann es schon mal sein, dass Du mit Deinem Handy keinen Empfang mehr hast. Wenn Du dann in Not kommen solltest, dann bekommst Du ohne Funke wahrscheinlich noch größere Probleme.


Hallo Klaus,

hast Du Dir denn nun schon so ne Quetsche gekauft? Wenn ja welche und warum? Hast Du schon angefangen fur nen Funkschein zu büffeln? Willst Du das über einen Lehrgang machen, oder eher autak an die Sache ran gehen. Ich habe damals einen Kurs mitgemacht. Das kostet zwar ein paar Euronen und war auch in vielen Bereichen sehr ausführlich, mit anderen Worten es zooog siiiich hinnn. Aber kann ich trotzdem nur empfehlen. Man will ja nicht nur den Schein, sondern auch was lernen. Außerdem hatten wir einen riesen Spass dabei. Man glaubt gar nicht was da für Klöpse aus einem sprudeln können wenn man diese Prüfungstexte vorließt und dann eineige Worte im Natoaphabet buchstabieren soll und das ganze dann auch noch in ENGLISH. Ehrlich dass werde ich nie vergessen. Wir hatten damals allerdings auch ne super gemischte Truppe in dem Lehrgang und der Vorbeter war schon ein Original.

MfG


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo Sailfish777,

mache mich gerade bei der Fahrschule schlau, wo ich den Schein machen kann. Ich werde auf alle Fälle einen Kurs besuchen. Ne Funke habe ich mir noch nicht gekauft - erst Schein, dann Funke


----------



## Lachsy (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				sailfish777 schrieb:
			
		

> @ lachsy
> Habe auch vor mir ne Funke zu gönnen, BZ1 ist auch schon seit ca. 2-3 Jahren vorhanden. Das Navman 7100 hat auch mein Interesse geweckt. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja mitlerweile praktische Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht? Mich würde schon sehr interesieren ob eure Erwartungen erfüllt worden sind? Welche Antenne verwendet Ihr (soll ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig sein). Sind in dem DSC schon verschiedene Kategorien von Notrufen abrufbar? Na Ihr wisst schon "sinking, abondoning the ship...oder wie die noch gleich alle so heißen? Wie lange hat das mit der Frequenzzuteilung gedauert....
> MfG



Die frequenzzuteilung ging relativ schnell. Antrag abgeschickt und 14 Tage später war sie da. Dabei wird auch eingetragen wann sie in kraft treten soll. Nur etwas ins geld geht es . Ich meine um die 130 € 

Zum Navman : winni bestätig mir gerade, das sie voreingestellte notrufe hat. Eingebaut ist sie noch nicht. Kommt morgen(groß umbau tag ). Zur Antenne : hier liegt die Glomex mit 1,50m 

Hab aber schon mal in der wohnung getestet ob man was hört, ich weis bin ein frechdachs  schleusenfunk gehört. Dann getestet mit GPS anschluss bzw Kartenplotter , übertragung von position ins Funkgerät auch ohne probleme

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Deep Sea (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

|kopfkrat ...und ich hab mir erst ne ordentliche CB-Funke (ALAN Midland mit 80 Kanälen) und mit ner schönen langen Antenne eingebaut. ;+ 

Die reiß ich aber jetzt nicht wieder raus #d . 

Wer hat denn noch CB-Funk an Bord?

Dann könnte man ja bei unserer Tour im März büschen snaken von Boot zu Boot |bla:


----------



## sailfish777 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo Lacksy,
und danke für deine/eure schnelle und Informative Antwort. Warscheinlich werde ich es nicht eh nicht vor meinem nächsten Tripp (der so ca. spätestens um den Jahreswechsel sein wird/soll nee muß!!) schaffen ne Funke zu kaufen, einzubauen und ne Frequenz zugeteilt zu bekommen. Also werde ich wohl erst im Januar in D-dorf zuschlagen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja bis dahin noch einige Erfahrungen auf dem Wasser ( im richten und legalen Einsatz so zusagen|supergri ) machen können und haltet mich wie auch alle anderen auf dem laufendem.

PS. Habe mitbekommen, das Ihr häufiger in den Niederlanden unterwegs seit. Habe mir für nächsten Sommer auch vorgenommen mal was in Holland zu versuchen, da es auch geografisch gesehen (komme aus dem Münsterland) interesant ist. Vielleicht könnt Ihr (wenn es soweit ist) dazu auch mal ein Paar Tipps los lassen, oder vielleicht läuft man sich sogar mal übern Weg.

MfG
Klaus


----------



## Frerk (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Klaus,

hinsichtlich Spaß beim Funklehrgang beneide ich Dich, denn meine Erfahrungen sind leider anders. Für mich war der Lehrgang äußerst öde und die Prüfung so ziemlich die fieseste, die ich in meinem Leben habe über mich ergehen lassen müssen. Dabei bin ich als Hydrant (äh... Abiturient), Hochschulabsolvent, ROffz in BW, etc. schon durch einige Prüfungen gegangen. Nur die Funkprüfung war wirklich gekennzeichnet von fiesen Prüfern, die unfreundlich waren und uns nur aufs Kreuz legen wollten (in Hamburg damals). Genau aus dem Grunde schiebe ich die Nachschulung DSC immer noch vor mir her; die gab es seinerzeit noch nicht. Bock, mich wieder solchen A...löchern auszusetzen, hatte ich bisher nicht; vielleicht ermuntern mich Deine positiven Erfahrungen jetzt aber mal....


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> CB funk ist jedermannsfunk, reichweite eine CB-funkgerätes wird nie ohne nachhilfe die eines UKW gerätes erzielen. Mal aus der Praxis eines Amateurfunkers . CB funkgerät reichweite wenn es optimal geht ca 4 km . UKW gerät im Amateureinsatz bis zu 50 km. Mit CB funkgerät kannste dich mal mit einem anderen Boot unterhalten wenn er auch ein gerät an board hat. Aber darüber Notrufe abzusenden bringt es glaube ich nicht.
> 
> @langelandklaus
> schön mal was zum üben
> ...



Hi Lachsy. Ich muss Dich, auch wenn ich das nicht möchte, ein wenig berichtigen...... Es ist nicht ganz richtig, wenn Du sagst, dass es nie ohne Hilfe möglich ist die Reichweite eines UKW-Gerätes zu erzielen. Optimaler CB-Funk mit 4 km ist zu wenig. Es sei denn Du meinst Handfunkgeräte. Ich habe ohne !!!!!Sendeverstärker!!!!! eine Reichweite von knapp 60-70 km mit NUR 4 Watt Sendeleistung. Aber Vorraussetzung ist eine sehr gute Antenne! Aber ohne Zweifel ist CB-Funk für Notrufe aus See nicht zu gebrauchen. UKW ist einfach das Beste für diese Zwecke.... Da geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Ich wollte Dich aber hiermit nicht belehren, nur verbessern. Sei bitte nicht böse. |wavey:  :m


----------



## bengt (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Frerk schrieb:
			
		

> Genau aus dem Grunde schiebe ich die Nachschulung DSC immer noch vor mir her; die gab es seinerzeit noch nicht. Bock, mich wieder solchen A...löchern auszusetzen, hatte ich bisher nicht; vielleicht ermuntern mich Deine positiven Erfahrungen jetzt aber mal....



moin,
inzwischen läuft die prüfung ja nicht mehr bei der regtp, sondern beim dsv/dmyv. mir scheint, daß dort recht "professionell" gearbeitet wird, jedenfall nicht so,  daß die bezeichnung a... in irgendeiner weise gerechtfertigt wäre. deshalb wird die prüfung natürlich nicht einfacher, aber freundlich ist es allemal.
ich hoffe (bzw. gehe erstmal davon aus), daß das nicht daran liegt, daß ich gleich mit 20 mann komme bzw. auch nicht an der institution, für die ich das mache.
vielleicht konnte ich dich etwas "motivieren". da ab 1.2.05 die hörwache auch in d nicht mehr verpflichtend ist, sicher auch noch ein grund mehr, sich die dsc-sachen reinzuziehen... zumindest wenn man weiter draußen ist...
gruß
bengt


----------



## Lachsy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lachsy. Ich muss Dich, auch wenn ich das nicht möchte, ein wenig berichtigen...... Es ist nicht ganz richtig, wenn Du sagst, dass es nie ohne Hilfe möglich ist die Reichweite eines UKW-Gerätes zu erzielen. Optimaler CB-Funk mit 4 km ist zu wenig. Es sei denn Du meinst Handfunkgeräte. Ich habe ohne !!!!!Sendeverstärker!!!!! eine Reichweite von knapp 60-70 km mit NUR 4 Watt Sendeleistung. Aber Vorraussetzung ist eine sehr gute Antenne! Aber ohne Zweifel ist CB-Funk für Notrufe aus See nicht zu gebrauchen. UKW ist einfach das Beste für diese Zwecke.... Da geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Ich wollte Dich aber hiermit nicht belehren, nur verbessern. Sei bitte nicht böse. |wavey:  :m


@Sylverpasi
erstmal ne gescheite antenne ist wichtig, nur spielen beim CB-Funk auch "wetterbedienungen" eine wichtige Rolle. zu meiner damaligen CB-funk zeit hatte ich auch schon reichweiten von 500 km, ohne "hilfsmittel" . Da aber CB funk jedermannsFunk ist, wirst du reichweiten nur unter bestimmten bedinungen vorfinden. Auf dem Wasser sind natürlich andere reichweiten zu erlagen als inne Großstadt. Zum Quasseln ist CB OK, aber darüber ein Notruf abzusetzen ist tullux. 
1. Weil im CB-Bereich notrufe nicht "mehr" ernst genommen werden . Früher war Notrufkanal 9 AM
2. Auf CB funk genug störenfriede ihr unwesen treiben. 
Auch weil frequenzen des CB-funk heutzutage auch für Babyfone benutzt werden. 

Ich betreib beides sprich CB und Amateurfunk noch gelegendlich. Aber auf der sicheren seite ist man wohl nur mit einem UKW-Seefunkgerät.

@ll
Handys ist wohl das "notbehelfs"  Notrufmittel . Funkloch hier und da, egal welches netz.

Ich glaube wenn man in punkto sicherheit auf der richtigen seite sein will, sollte man es sich wohl antun und die funkscheine machen. Ich habe ja durch Winni mitbekommen das sie nicht einfach sind. Auch die Prüfung ist kein Fingerschlecken. Die Therorie ist pauken , pauken und Englisch verstehn. DSC-Kontroller bedienung muss sitzen usw.  Es kann euch passieren das der Prüfer in einem Englisch redet, als wäre er engländer. So halt das ihr ihn nicht versteht, ist halt zu schnell.

@sailfish777
kein Problem wenn du fragen hast frage  |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Jo Lachsy. War auch nicht böse gemeint!!! Klar Überreichweiten hab ich auch. Das ist Wetterabhängig, aber nicht zwingend im Bereich von 50 km. Da ist nur die Antenne wichtig. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht. CB-Funk ist nicht für Notrufe geeignet. Ich betreibe CB jetzt seit guten 7 Jahren.


----------



## Lachsy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Lachsy. War auch nicht böse gemeint!!! Klar Überreichweiten hab ich auch. Das ist Wetterabhängig, aber nicht zwingend im Bereich von 50 km. Da ist nur die Antenne wichtig. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht. CB-Funk ist nicht für Notrufe geeignet. Ich betreibe CB jetzt seit guten 7 Jahren.



Dennis hab ich auch nicht böse aufgefaßt. Hier wird doch diskutiert #6 
Habe CB-Funk seit 1979 , Amateurfunk seit 1996 . Hab ja den ganzen Wandel 12 kanal , 22 kanal, 40 Kanal 80 Kanal mitgemacht. Früher war es so mit "notrufen" die im CB funk gesendet wurden, das man , wen man es hörte zb Polizei usw informierte. Leider warste dabei oft der gelackmeinerte , weil der notruf ein "fake " war.  
*Also nimmt die CB-kiste zum Quasseln mehr "bitte" aber auch nicht* 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mirko (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo,
ich befasse mich zunehmend mit dem Gedanke, mir ein UKW-Funkgerät zuzulegen. Den nötigen Schein hatte ich auch schon Anfang des Jahres absolviert. (@Frerk: Die Prüfer waren ziemlich umgänglich und wollten niemanden was auswischen.)
Mir schien dabei dieses bereits genannte Gerät von Navman sehr interessant. Zumindest vom Preis her. Gibt es hier Erfahrungen? Ich hatte mit einem Angler gesprochen gehabt, welcher von Problemen berichtete (GPS-Koordinaten konnten nach einigen Betriebsstunden nicht mehr an die Funke übertragen werden). Ist das eine Ausnahme? Gibt es sonstige Empfehlungen, oder ist es einfach egal, welches Gerät man nimmt? Die Preisspanne ist ja recht groß. Das muss doch einen Grund haben.
Viele Grüße Mirko


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

@Mirko
Es gab zu den funkgeräte in einer Zeitung ein grossen test. Ich glaube es war die "boot" . Ich muss mal nachsehn ob ich die ausgabe noch finde. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sailfish777 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

So nu is soweit,

habe mir am vergangenen Montag auf der Boot das Navman 7100 zugelegt. Kann natürlich hier noch nix zum Gebrauchswert des Gerätes sagen, da bis heute noch gar nicht eingebaut oder angeschlossen (das soll, sofern alles klappt wie geplant, an diesem WE passieren).

Wollte hier auch nur mal meine Verblüffung zum Ausdruck bringen.

Also wie gesagt am Montag gekauft, abends noch den Antrag auf Frequenzzuteilung ausgedruckt und ausgefüllt, das Teil dann am Dienstag Morgen via Fax zur RegTP befördert und als ich heute Abend nach Hause komme liegt die Zuteilungsurkunde in der Post. ----- Das nenne ich aber mal zügig.---- Hut ab Ihr Leute bei der RegTP da in Hamburg.----Hatte ja schon gehört das das recht schnell geht mit der Zuteilung aber so fix hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Ich hoffe das liest hier auch jemand aus den Reihen der Behörde und nimmt mein Lob zur Kenntnis. Nur weiter so #6 

Gruß


----------



## seaman (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

moin, moin
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Midland Regatta III zugelegt . Der ist zugelassen für See-und Binnenfunk da er eine MMsi-Nummer und eine Atis-nummer Besitzt. Preis mit Antenne um die 300 Euro. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Seaman


----------



## Mirko (3. November 2005)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Erste Erfahrungen:
Nach langem hin und her hatte ich mich Anfang des Jahres dann nach eingehender Beratung bei Bootsimport Gründl für ein Navman 7100 entschieden. Seit dem bin ich auf dem Wasser immer über Funk zu erreichen. Von der Bedienung her muss ich sagen, ist dieses Funkgerät ganz praktisch. Ich dachte ursprünglich z.B., dass ein Ziffernblock wichtig sei. Aber dem ist nicht so. Zumindest hatte ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht (zur Eingabe von Kanalnr. oder MMSI), denn die häufigsten Kanäle (16, 69, 72) lassen sich bequem mit Schnelltasten ereichen.
Aber leider ist meine Befürchtung dann doch eingetreten. Ich hatte in meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon erwähnt, dass ich von anderen Anglern gehört hatte, dass die GPS-Daten nicht mehr an das Funkgerät übertragen wurden. Für DSC ist das aber unabdingbar, sonst muss man alle 30 min. die aktuelle Position manuell eintragen (das Gerät schlägt sonst auch lautstark Alarm). Naja und nun ist dieses Problem auch bei mir aufgetreten und somit muss das Gerät nach 6 Monaten Einsatz zur Reparatur. :-(

Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Phantom26 (16. November 2005)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

HALLO,seit August 2005 ist das Fernmeldegesetzt geändert(siehe auch Zeitschrift Boote 11/2005),früher konnte man(Frau)ein betriebsbereites UKW Funkgerät an Bord haben,auch ohne Ukw Schein,man dürfte es nur nicht einschalten.......!Seit August 2005 ist es eine Ordnungswidigkeit,ein Ukw Gerät an Bord zu haben,ohne Ukw Schein.Angeblich,soll die WAPO jetzt verstärkte Kontrollen auf Ukw Geräte machen.Werde mein Gerät nächste Saison lieber ausbauen,...naja vielleicht mach ich ja doch noch den Schein.....Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Boddenfrosch (17. November 2005)

*AW: UKW oder Handy.*

Hallo !
Ganz klar sollte jeder ernsthafte Bootsangler der auf die See hinausfährt
UKW-Funk mit DSC an Bord haben. Das Gefühl zusätzlicher Sicherheit ist
wirklich enorm. Wenn das Ding dann noch mit einem GPS gekoppelt ist, die
Position anzeigt und ausgibt, ist das von unschätzbarem Wert. Nebenbei
kann man sich mit der Funke auch noch diverse Wetterberichte anhören
(z. B. DP 07). Vor der Prüfung für das SRC muss man keine Angst haben.
Ein Tipp: unter http://www.maricom.de kann man in aller Ruhe sämtliche
Fragen und prüfungsrelevanten Seefunktexte online büffeln. Zu den Geräten: Wir Edit Tiffy[/URL] funken mit einem ICOM IC-M421 und sind damit sehr zufrieden. 
Petri Heil, Boddenfrosch

_EDIT:Bitte verzichte doch in Zukunft darauf in jedem Deiner Postings einen Link auf Deine Seite zu setzen. Schicke einfach eine Mail an Marketing@anglerboard.de und frage Thomas mal nach günstigen Werbemöglichkeiten. Wirst sehen, das bringt mehr als in jedem Beitrag einen Link zu setzen._


----------

